# Garbanzo Bean Flour ??



## Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone cooked with Garbanzo Bean Flour for dog recipes?

My dog has a grain allergy and it suggested that I switch from wheat flour when baking their treats.

thank you!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks fine to me! And I love garbanzo beans, mmmm!


----------

